# Influenster Spring "Beauty VoxBox"



## Annelle (Apr 12, 2012)

New thread for those who were invited to receive the new Influenster Beauty Box.

So far here is the information we know:

The box will arrive in "early May"

Products will be Beauty Related

From the Opt In Survey, possibly a perfume and concealer will be included

Past VoxBox Threads:

December 2011 Holiday VoxBox

February 2012 Love VoxBox

April 2012 "Dishwashing Kit" from Influenster

Those who were invited for this VoxBox MUST fill out their survey by this MONDAY, April 16, to receive their box (It includes a disclaimer saying you'll review the products and agree to state that you received them for free, and asks for your updated current address.)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

I haz the green jealous monster. Booooooo! hahahahaha.

*hopes to get a random email still*


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 12, 2012)

You could always try mailing them ASAP to see if you could get in...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

Woo! My first box. I'm so happy it's beauty related too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could always try mailing them ASAP to see if you could get in...


 Has that worked for you before? (or anyone for that matter)

I was under the impression that they kind of decide who gets an invitation first, and once those fill up they invite more. I never knew there was a way to request into a VoxBox.  (I would have done that for the Love Box if it was an option!)  I don't want to get on some sort of bad list with their customer service since it's completely free lol.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 12, 2012)

Ditto! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haz the green jealous monster. Booooooo! hahahahaha.
> 
> *hopes to get a random email still*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 12, 2012)

im excited too!   filling out all those badge surveys paid off! i really didnt think it would!!!  this is my first one..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2012)

FINALLY I got one!  My first VoxBox.  I hope it's good!


----------



## Marshie (Apr 12, 2012)

This will be my first box &amp; its beauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so stoked!


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 12, 2012)

I seriously never though I would get an email saying that I was chosen for a Voxbox, I rarely win or get chosen for anything. I'm happy the first box I'm getting from them is beauty related, I don't even care what samples I get since it's free.


----------



## KaraMoore (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay! Checked my inbox and I'm getting one! I'm super excited since I've been on there for awhile and this will be my first box. I hope it's good. Perfume and concealer are always nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

I haz a sad. Though I did get the love VoxBox, so I shouldn't be too jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 12, 2012)

I emailed them very nicely after the Love VoxBox -- like two weeks after they announced it, just to see. They were SUPER polite and friendly and said that they'd taken all the places, but the way it read sounded like if I'd emailed right away, I could have gotten one... so I'm not sure is the short answer, but it seems worth a chance if you are a beauty blogger already!



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has that worked for you before? (or anyone for that matter)
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 13, 2012)

I got the love voxbox but didn't blog about it or anything, so I guess they didn't see me fit for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Booo! I would have rather gotten this than the love box!


----------



## ablueorange (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo! My first box. I'm so happy it's beauty related too!


Ditto!!!!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm getting one too~! So excited! I was surprised I got an email. Can't wait! ^__^


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 13, 2012)

No invite for me (yet?) but I did get the last 2 boxes so I won't be shocked if I don't get invited to this one.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed them very nicely after the Love VoxBox -- like two weeks after they announced it, just to see. They were SUPER polite and friendly and said that they'd taken all the places, but the way it read sounded like if I'd emailed right away, I could have gotten one... so I'm not sure is the short answer, but it seems worth a chance if you are a beauty blogger already!


 ah...that's neat.  I got my invite for this one and ran straight to MUT after finishing my survey.  I missed out on the Love box and the dish washing thing though, so it's nice to get a new invite again!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my first one too! It seems like they tried to give it to all new people.


----------



## akicowi (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine first as well!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my first and still shocked that I got one - my badges weren't even that great -  no twitter/no blogging badges - I did a few reviews on products but not the 10 needed to qualify for the Examiner badge.


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Apr 13, 2012)

I received my email last night and immediately filled out the survey. So so excited. This will be my first box!


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 13, 2012)

Posting this in both forums. I asked to see if they have extra boxes (because I love free stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and they wrote me back. It looks like this is for people who haven't had a box this year:



> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Thanks so much for checking in!  We were so excited to have you as a part of our Love VoxBox program and look forward to partnering in future programs, but this particular May Beauty VoxBox is reserved for members who have not yet received a box this year.  As you can imagine, we have thousands of members who are eager to be a part of our program and we want to give them an opportunity to get involved as well.  That being said, we have many programs in the pipeline (Mom Box in May, Summer Ready, etc) and will let you know when we open those up!
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 13, 2012)

See, they gave me a completely different answer:

Hi Victoria,We appreciate your activity and we are continuing to select members for this VoxBox. We will notify you if you are chosen.Thanks!


----------



## atomic (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm so excited! This is my first VoxBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Ladies!!!

I am not lucky this time!!


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2012)

I just signed up with Influenster at the beginning of the year and I haven't gotten survey's or chosen for anything.  I've unlocked several badges, but I haven't been chosen.  Is there any way to be more active with them so you'll get chosen or is it just kind of a crap-shoot?  I'm super jealous of all those that have been chosen for the May box!


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 13, 2012)

*Pouts* I'm new but I never got an email!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haz a sad. Though I did get the love VoxBox, so I shouldn't be too jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LOL ikr.

Congrats chosen ladies, enjoy your VoxBoxes!


----------



## TheDivineSarah (Apr 13, 2012)

Apparently I'm getting a VoxBox in May too - just got the email a little bit ago. I put absolutely no effort into this sub (frankly I forgot about it after I unlocked most everything I could with minimal effort) so... whoo hoo? The survey was about foundation and concealer, that's a bit exciting.


----------



## Dimepiece (Apr 13, 2012)

What is this program again? lol...apparently I'm getting one of these boxes, too. I know for sure I haven't put any work into getting one. I'm excited though!


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2012)

Good to know that you don't have to be "active" in their community or on their site to be chosen.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Annelle (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, they gave me a completely different answer:
> 
> Hi Victoria,We appreciate your activity and we are continuing to select members for this VoxBox. We will notify you if you are chosen.Thanks!


Sounds like mishtastic was disqualified from this box since she already received the Love box, and you might still be on a list of eligible people.  It's probably smart for them to wait to see how many people don't respond before sending out more invites.  The first round of invites happened yesterday.

I'm actually really happy to hear mishtastic's response though.  It definitely means that because I missed out on the Love box that I was able to get the Beauty Box, so now I won't be so sad in the future if I get skipped on a box.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dimepiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is this program again? lol...apparently I'm getting one of these boxes, too. I know for sure I haven't put any work into getting one. I'm excited though!



It's kind of like a social media advertising program.  They send out a Box of free samples to thousands of people with the agreement that the ladies who receive these boxes will try them out, review them, and spread the word to their social media friends.

Having more badges helps to increase the chances of being invited to receive a box...and another theory is that having a very strong social media following helps to get you more invites, too.  But it also does seem that "internet nobodies" still commonly get chosen to try out boxes to, although it seems that most people have seen at least one VoxBox per year.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 13, 2012)

*look how excited we all are!!!! *

*girls + free stuff =



*


----------



## pixiesoap (Apr 13, 2012)

I almost forgot I had signed up for Voxbox till I got the email today!!

Woot woot!! I know I earned a couple of badges and I do twitter &amp; facebook but other than that I had not done much. I think I joined just maybe a month or so ago. So not sure how they make their decisions but I am uber glad!


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 13, 2012)

Woot Woot!! Just got my email! 



 I'm excited to try this I've seen reviews of the past boxes.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 13, 2012)

Got one too! So excited!!!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 13, 2012)

I am so excited, I just received my invitation. And I love that it is specifically a beauty box, the best kind they could send a MakeupTalker.


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also received my invite today! Can't wait. And I hope we get some great products to try out. Especially since I'm underwhelmed with my BB and Sample Society this month. Gives me something to look forward too.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my invite today!! My first box!  I'm super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope theres some good stuff in it!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 13, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, they gave me a completely different answer:
> 
> ...


 Well, that is interesting because I got the Love VoxBox too.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm getting this one, too! I love getting free crap stuff in the mail! I've never gotten anything from them, but they are the ones that send full-sized stuff, right? They were asking about perfume in the survey, so maybe there will be a full-sized perfume. I'd be happy with that as long as it's not a Designer Impostor.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost forgot I had signed up for Voxbox till I got the email today!!
> 
> Woot woot!! I know I earned a couple of badges and I do twitter &amp; facebook but other than that I had not done much. I think I joined just maybe a month or so ago. So not sure how they make their decisions but I am uber glad!



Same here! I joined at the end of February and earned some badges then totally forgot about it. I'm so excited I got chosen!


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 13, 2012)

Wha-wha-what?  I didn't think I stood a chance at ever being selected to receive a VoxBox so I too sort of just forgot about my Influenster account. The invitation email for this VoxBox was completely unexpected!

I've got to admit, I'm pretty excited about this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, that is interesting because I got the Love VoxBox too.



oh really? I don't know then lol. I was just guessing!  I'd consider you lucky if you end up getting an invite for this one too though!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten a box yet, and didn't get an email. I emailed them and they said they were still selecting people.


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm absolutely shocked that I got invited to receive the next VoxBox - I received the Holiday VoxBox but started a new job right after I got it and completely forgot to do the surveys...I think I had time to do one or two. I figured I was out of luck and would never get one again (because isn't that what they say? If you don't do all the surveys, you're disqualified?) but lo and behold, I had an invite to this one in my inbox this morning! I'm pretty excited, especially because of the concealer/foundation questions in the survey!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wha-wha-what?  I didn't think I stood a chance at ever being selected to receive a VoxBox so I too sort of just forgot about my Influenster account. The invitation email for this VoxBox was completely unexpected!
> 
> I've got to admit, I'm pretty excited about this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I could have written this exact same post.  *So* intrigued by this one!  I also received an invitation to a beta test for PeekPak plus something about an expanded CraveBox program, so I have a feeling these free (well, okay, so CraveBox isn't free, but PeekPak is) programs are ramping up across the board.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 14, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wha-wha-what?  I didn't think I stood a chance at ever being selected to receive a VoxBox so I too sort of just forgot about my Influenster account. The invitation email for this VoxBox was completely unexpected!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for mentioning PeekPak. I just put in my e-mail to be notified.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm super excited because I got the email the other night about being picked to get a box! I didn't think I would get picked because my account was just made last month!


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 16, 2012)

What?! A spring box?! That's great I hope I get an email soon , I've got the lovevoxbox and it was great!!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

Totally forgot about VoxBox till I got this email, hah. Now I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero (Apr 17, 2012)

I just got an email this afternoon for the Spring Beauty Box, I'm so excited! I got a ton of use from the Love Vox Box products, I hope this one is just as good.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Apr 18, 2012)

This will be my first box as well!!


----------



## lady41 (Apr 18, 2012)

I got the holiday voxbox and just got the dishwashing kit......I would of looved the beauty box though....I was super active with the holiday box! There is a mom box coming out though fingers crossed!


----------



## kelleidoscope (Apr 18, 2012)

I got an e-mail to receive the box and I was pretty much the same way. I signed up and got as many badges as I could, put in my blog and twitter info, then didn't touch it for about a week or two. Then out of nowhere I'm getting an email for a box! I'm excited though. I'm in need of a new concealer!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 18, 2012)

Totally forgot about Influenster. I signed up for it a while ago, under a username/password/email I dont know, so you all reminded me to re-sign up. Hoping I get picked for the a Dog Themed VoxBox... My pup would love some new stuff. 






Cant wait to see pictures, Ladies!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 18, 2012)

lol I totally agree @ the dog voxbox. That would be awesome.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I totally agree @ the dog voxbox. That would be awesome.


 Same! Or a cat one


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 19, 2012)

Still super excited about getting a voxbox - I received confirmation of voxbox receiving the survey I'm completed and a request for an updated address. Looks like I'm all set for the box in May. This combined with the Gossip Girl Birchbox, makes me super excited about seeing the mail carrier next month.

This will be my first voxbox -what should I expect? Are these full size samples? Deluxe samples? What do the survey look like? ect.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still super excited about getting a voxbox - I received confirmation of voxbox receiving the survey I'm completed and a request for an updated address. Looks like I'm all set for the box in May. This combined with the Gossip Girl Birchbox, makes me super excited about seeing the mail carrier next month.
> 
> This will be my first voxbox -what should I expect? Are these full size samples? Deluxe samples? What do the survey look like? ect.


 They're almost always full size products. The survey is a series of questions asking you if you shared the products with your facebook/twitter/blog/youtube, how you rate the products, etc.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 19, 2012)

I have nearly every badge unlocked I think but one (which is the baby boomer badge I believe) and have tried to be active on the site for the past couple of months.  I have not received any invites for a box yet, which I do find really odd.  I was *really* expecting an invite for the Spring Beauty Box, but alas did not get one =( ... especially now that I hear the box was being offered to those who haven't gotten to try a VoxBox yet.  I'm kind of crestfallen now, I know it's silly to get crestfallen over something free like this, but I seriously have been drooling over the amazing samples (which are often full sized) people get in their boxes.  I sent them a message asking them if they would consider sending me a box if there was any surplus.  I think I seemed really desperate though. lol...hopefully they'll feel bad for me and send me a box.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 20, 2012)

For me I think I unlocked maybe 5-6 badges initially and I maybe one review of a product - about a month or two ago. Then I went back once more a week later after setting up my profile and filled out the twitter badge and the uni badge.

I am still super surprise they sent me an invite. After the recent invite I unlocked all badges except the examiner, blogger, bride, mom, cat, dog, boomer because they don't apply to me.
 

This morning I finally finished enough reviews to get Examiner.

I'm so very curious about how they choose who to invite -maybe a random mix of those who have received vox boxes in the past, new sign ups who have a few badges in common with the voxbox offered and those with a great track record in influencing products through social media?


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 1, 2012)

It's May 1st!  I wonder how long it will take for the Spring Beauty VoxBox to actual reach us?  I was checking on their products to see if there was anything else that I could complete a review on and it seems one of the items in the spring beauty box is already posted for review - spoiler anyone?  

http://www.influenster.com/Product-Reviews/Aveeno-Body-Wash


----------



## erinkins (May 1, 2012)

Ahhh, I'm really excited!


----------



## Captureit02 (May 1, 2012)

Can't wait to get my box


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 1, 2012)

I'm excited too - but they did however notice their faux paux with posting the item I gave the spoiler alert above for... It's been removed.


----------



## LadyEarth (May 3, 2012)

Soooo..........I'm new to vox box and was chosen for this box......when do we typically receive shipping notices? And what location does influenster ship their boxes from?


----------



## Polished10 (May 3, 2012)

Hello all! I have just joined this site, but I have been lurking for a while!

I was thrilled to be chosen for a Spring Beauty VoxBox. This will be my first time receiving a VoxBox, so I am very excited! The anticipation is killing me. I seen they posted on their Facebook page that they are waiting on one more item, then the beauty boxes will be mailed out. I can't wait to have the box in my hands!!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 3, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure how they do this yet. It's an awesome service so I'm not hating but, I got the Love Voxbox, blogged about it and did a LOT with it, I got all of the badges from it, and I still didn't get this box(which doesn't makes sense since my badges are pretty beauty oriented. I'm kinda sad, but I love what Influesnter does soo, I'm not TOO mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plenty of people didn't get the one that I did sooo


----------



## Cynnelise (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not 100% sure how they do this yet. It's an awesome service so I'm not hating but, I got the Love Voxbox, blogged about it and did a LOT with it, I got all of the badges from it, and I still didn't get this box(which doesn't makes sense since my badges are pretty beauty oriented. I'm kinda sad, but I love what Influesnter does soo, I'm not TOO mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plenty of people didn't get the one that I did sooo


 A lot of people have joined lately so I'm sure they were just trying to give us newbies a chance. Very few that have received boxes in the past if any, were not selected for this box. They made it a point to give us newbz first dibs.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of people have joined lately so I'm sure they were just trying to give us newbies a chance. Very few that have received boxes in the past if any, were not selected for this box. They made it a point to give us newbz first dibs.


 
Good! It's probably because a LOT of people got bad about the Love Voxbox(I don't know how you can get mad about something free, but people do). So I guess it's good they did that, my only suggestion to them would be that they don't say that the more badges you have the better your chances(which they do say) because that just isn't true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Good! It's probably because a LOT of people got bad about the Love Voxbox(I don't know how you can get mad about something free, but people do). So I guess it's good they did that, my only suggestion to them would be that they don't say that the more badges you have the better your chances(which they do say) because that just isn't true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well the other thing is badges are SUPER easy to get, so I'm sure a lot of ppeople have a lot of badges.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good! It's probably because a LOT of people got bad about the Love Voxbox(I don't know how you can get mad about s omething free, but people do). So I guess it's good they did that, my only suggestion to them would be that they don't say that the more badges you have the better your chances(which they do say) because that just isn't true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You've got to realize that there are a LOT more badges than just the "Influence" and "Lifestyle" badges available to unlock when you register.  Each VoxBox itself received is a potential badge, as well as each product in the VoxBox comes with a challenge to qualify for a "brand" badge, so anybody who has received even one VoxBox might already have 5-8+ badges over you.  Someone who has been with Influenster for a few years probably has received more than one or two VoxBoxes already, so even 15-20 badges really isn't a lot.

FYI this was from their facebook:



> Just an FYI, this box selection was made by looking at specific demographics given by our sponsors and is going to almost all â€˜newâ€™ Influensters who met the qualifications and havenâ€™t had an opportunity to be a tester yet this year.


 I actually qualify in that group -- I joined in December (received the Holiday VoxBox last year), and have not received a box in 2012 yet.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 4, 2012)

I have not qualified for a box since I joined Influenster. I figured since this most recent one was a beauty box and geared towards new members who have not received one yet I'd likely qualify, but nope. Bummed out lol


----------



## calexxia (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not qualified for a box since I joined Influenster. I figured since this most recent one was a beauty box and geared towards new members who have not received one yet I'd likely qualify, but nope. Bummed out lol


 Me too.


----------



## Cassandra24 (May 4, 2012)

I CANT WAIT TO GET MY "BEAUTY" VOX BOX THIS IS MY 1ST TIME GETTING PICK IM SO EXCITED ITS THE 4TH OF MAY AND I HAVE'NT GOT IT YET.. SO WE WILL C HOW LONG IT TAKES IM REALLY HAPPY I GOT PICK AND ITS ALL ABOUT MAKEUP SOMETHING I LOVE AND STILL BE IN LOVE WITH .. I HOPE THE GIRLS WHO GOT PICK AND READING THIS ENJOY AS WELL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  MAKEUP BY COOKIE ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Polished10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all! I have just joined this site, but I have been lurking for a while!
> 
> I was thrilled to be chosen for a Spring Beauty VoxBox. This will be my first time receiving a VoxBox, so I am very excited! The anticipation is killing me. I seen they posted on their Facebook page that they are waiting on one more item, then the beauty boxes will be mailed out. I can't wait to have the box in my hands!!


 oh so they havent shipped yet..   i was wondering..   no email and no box, i was getting worried......


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 5, 2012)

I have been a member of Influenster since November and I have twelve badges. I received the Holiday VoxBox and I was also notified that I will be receiving the Spring Beauty VoxBox as well. I am super excited! I think there will be a concealer in this one. _I wonder what else is going to be in there. I was going through what was in the last VoxBox and it was a pretty decent haul. So yay! Also, Influenster said that they will have more VoxBoxes for more ladies. So don't worry if you haven't received anything yet. I was late for signing up for the Holiday VoxBox but they had some extras. I was lucky enough to get one of those. So cross your fingers ladies, you might get lucky too._


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too.


 yeah, same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if it will work for me to use a video taken with my iphone for my unboxing? Will the format post okay on the Influenster site? I am so excited for this box!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if it will work for me to use a video taken with my iphone for my unboxing? Will the format post okay on the Influenster site? I am so excited for this box!


 You don't actually upload the video to the Influenster website, you upload it to Youtube and then submit the link on your Influenster profile and they import the media. So, to answer your question, yes an iPhone video will work just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You've got to realize that there are a LOT more badges than just the "Influence" and "Lifestyle" badges available to unlock when you register.  Each VoxBox itself received is a potential badge, as well as each product in the VoxBox comes with a challenge to qualify for a "brand" badge, so anybody who has received even one VoxBox might already have 5-8+ badges over you.  Someone who has been with Influenster for a few years probably has received more than one or two VoxBoxes already, so even 15-20 badges really isn't a lot.
> ...


 I completely "realize" that other people have way more badges then me(you should be careful how you word things when typing, it sounded a lot ruder then I'm sure(and hope) you meant it). I was simply saying that they suggest the more badges a person (I am not specifically talking about me, I am talking about anyone) has, the better their chances are at receiving the VoxBoxes, but clearly(according to the FB quote you showed me, that isn't at all how they choose. Which is fine, the newbies should have a chance(BTW, I started in January, so I'm even more new).

I'm not mad at all, this is a free awesome service, I am simply disappointed which is a normal reaction, especially because I(along with anyone else that is on this forum) would have loved this VoxBox. Oh well, next time! I did get the Love VoxBox and I actually just refilled my Venus &amp; Olay razor cartridge, and get the tea all the time, so it was a complete success for me(plus, it was fun).


----------



## Jwls750 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not qualified for a box since I joined Influenster. I figured since this most recent one was a beauty box and geared towards new members who have not received one yet I'd likely qualify, but nope. Bummed out lol


 I would e-mail them, I reached out to them for the Love VoxBox(because I was new and eager  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and they sent me one. So e-mail them, tell them that this is completely your type of box and that you haven't received one before. They might surprise you and get you one!


----------



## Fairest of all (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would e-mail them, I reached out to them for the Love VoxBox(because I was new and eager  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and they sent me one. So e-mail them, tell them that this is completely your type of box and that you haven't received one before. They might surprise you and get you one!


 Thanks for the suggestion!! I might just do that actually


----------



## Jwls750 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!! I might just do that actually


 Go for it! I hope it works in your favor!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

They said the boxes are leaving the warehouse and we can expect them starting this week! Finally yay!


----------



## sleepykat (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't actually upload the video to the Influenster website, you upload it to Youtube and then submit the link on your Influenster profile and they import the media. So, to answer your question, yes an iPhone video will work just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great! Thank you.


----------



## Annelle (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely "realize" that other people have way more badges then me(you should be careful how you word things when typing, it sounded a lot ruder then I'm sure(and hope) you meant it). I was simply saying that they suggest the more badges a person (I am not specifically talking about me, I am talking about anyone) has, the better their chances are at receiving the VoxBoxes, but clearly(according to the FB quote you showed me, that isn't at all how they choose. Which is fine, the newbies should have a chance(BTW, I started in January, so I'm even more new).
> 
> I'm not mad at all, this is a free awesome service, I am simply disappointed which is a normal reaction, especially because I(along with anyone else that is on this forum) would have loved this VoxBox. Oh well, next time! I did get the Love VoxBox and I actually just refilled my Venus &amp; Olay razor cartridge, and get the tea all the time, so it was a complete success for me(plus, it was fun).


Sorry!!



  I wasn't trying to sound rude.  I, myself, was COMPLETELY ignorant and hadn't realized that you could earn more badges after receiving a box until I actually received my first box, so when I first started out, I thought my 8-12ish badges was close to max, and didn't realize that people were out there with 30-50 or more badges.  I guess I've seen a few people posting that they've got every (or nearly every) badge possible, so I was figuring that they were where I was, not realizing that every badge possible before your first box is actually not a whole lot of badges.

I agree it's okay to be disappointed (I was there with you when they announced the Love Voxbox and I wasn't chosen, and then again when I took the survey for the PalmOlive thing ...and again did not get chosen).  I guess it's just something that makes you even more grateful when you *do* get chosen for a box, it makes it even more fun.  I guess if we all got every box every time, it wouldn't be as exciting, right?


----------



## Jwls750 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry!!
> ...


 Exactly! The whole "am I gonna get chosen this time" is part of the experience I think. I remember for the Love VoxBox I stayed up super late waiting for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get so frustrated with the people who complain about not getting one, because it's 100% free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (May 10, 2012)

Massive spoilers here: http://mattabellax3.tumblr.com/post/22548723654/spoiler-alert-spring-beauty-voxbox-from

I was innocently searching the tag to see if anyone got a shipping notice or anything, and boom there it was. Sigh, it's like The Avengers spoilers all over again.

Looks good, though.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 10, 2012)

***squee!!!!***. That looks awesome!!! Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## luckylilme (May 11, 2012)

Congrats to all the Spring Box winners. I got the Love VoxBox and hopefully I get the mommy one so I'm excited to see what you ladies get.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 11, 2012)

I got my VoxBox but it is in my apartment's office, which is closed. I won't get it until tomorrow. Ahhh, crunchy roll!


----------



## becarr50 (May 12, 2012)

So did you all getting shipping notices? Or is it just going to show up at my house one day soon?


----------



## Cynnelise (May 12, 2012)

It's just going to show up in the mail one day soon!


----------



## arendish (May 12, 2012)

Mine showed up today! Is it sad that I liked this better than my May BB?

Literally half the items I can use today (going to a wedding this afternoon). And one of them I've already used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yum. One of the items I was getting ready to go buy, even. What a terrific box!!


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

Now that I've seen the contents, I don't feel as bad about not being chosen....pretty much everything in there is something with which I'm already familiar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine showed up today! Is it sad that I liked this better than my May BB?
> 
> Literally half the items I can use today (going to a wedding this afternoon). And one of them I've already used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yum. One of the items I was getting ready to go buy, even. What a terrific box!!


 I got my box today and when I opened it up, I thought "this is so much better than this month's BB, and I got it for free". Oh happy day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (May 12, 2012)

I got mine today as well


----------



## Fluttershy (May 12, 2012)

I feel sort of silly for fretting over not getting a box.  I mean, don't get me wrong, it's free and all so people should be happy and grateful they received one =)

But after seeing the contents of the Spring Beauty Box, I don't feel bad at all for not receiving one.  I already have the Sheer Cover concealer from the MyGlam bag.  The last time I used Chapstick it actually made my lips MORE chapped than they were before (read about addiction to chapstick - those chapsticks should only be used as a lip protector against sun/wind damage and not for moisturizing).  I have tons of Aveeno body lotion samples from Ulta sample bags, and I'm not a fan of B&amp;BW Japanese Cherry Blossom (Way too heavy).  I also didn't like the Sally Hansen nail polish stickers because my nails are not very long, and the patterns seem to look best on longer nails.  The SoyJoy bars are just okay, nothing that special...and I might have been open to trying the Dr. Scholl's inserts.
It's not a bad VoxBox per se....but definitely 90% drugstore content.  I'm hoping I'll be a candidate for the mom box though =)


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel sort of silly for fretting over not getting a box.  I mean, don't get me wrong, it's free and all so people should be happy and grateful they received one =)
> 
> ...


 I'd love free Dr. Scholl's inserts.

I don't have box envy either but I am happy that other people got them and are happy about it. Free stuff is fun to get!


----------



## sleepykat (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd love free Dr. Scholl's inserts.
> ...


 I am going to receive Dr. Scholl's inserts in my VoxBox and in my BzzAgent Kit, so if I get duplicates I might put them up for trade.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

Looks like they sent out several different fragrance mists, yay!


----------



## arendish (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, I got Sweet Pea, which I already have the lotion of. I wasn't as excited about trying new products, I guess, as much as I was getting products that I like already. However, I really liked the insoles. I wore them to a wedding today and they worked wonderfully. I probably won't use the chapstick, though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I got Sweet Pea, which I already have the lotion of. I wasn't as excited about trying new products, I guess, as much as I was getting products that I like already. However, I really liked the insoles. I wore them to a wedding today and they worked wonderfully. I probably won't use the chapstick, though.


 I think I'd be happy about any of the mists except for Japanese Cherry Blossom, that one makes me sick to my stomach. I'm fussy about lipbalms and things, but I guess it will be handy to have that one around because of the high SPF.


----------



## luckylilme (May 12, 2012)

Did anyone do a blog post about it yet? I want to see pics.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

I haven't gotten mine yet, so I haven't. I've seen a few youtube unboxing videos, though.


----------



## MSANGELMB (May 12, 2012)

Don't feel bad...it has taken me forever to figure out and I just got notified that I am getting my first Vo Box. They say they have shipped, but I have nnot received mine yet!

Angel


----------



## arendish (May 13, 2012)

I have really bad phone pics up on my pinterest (http://pinterest.com/arendia/spring-beauty-voxbox-2012/). Prob not what you were looking for, but there are pics haha.


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 13, 2012)

Just got pre-selected for the mom VoxBox! Yay!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got pre-selected for the mom VoxBox! Yay!


 I got the mom box, too!


----------



## lilyelement (May 14, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know that if you get a scent that just doesn't work for you, Bath &amp; Body Works has a 100% guarantee on their products. I used to work there and they will swap out for another scent without many questions. They will probably ask if you've used it, and why you are returning it. That's it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope I get my VoxBox today! This will be my 1st one.


----------



## blushingsooner (May 14, 2012)

Yah I'm worried about not liking the scent, I've seen 2 scents that people have gotten that I hateeeee  (Sweet Pea and Twilight Woods).  As long as its not either one of those I'll be a happy camper.  I guess I can't complain too much tho since its free.  but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (May 14, 2012)

I got one called Paris I think. It wasn't a bad scent, but probably not one I would have picked. It does remind me of something and I can't figure it out


----------



## Annelle (May 14, 2012)

I just got an e-mail saying I was a brand challenge winner for the NYC Lip Shine that I got back in the Holiday VoxBox last December.  I honestly didn't remember (or know?) that there was a brand challenge contest for this, nor what my review stated exactly, but they said I wrote one of the best reviews and will get my prize in June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *happy dance*


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

lol that is awesome and a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Kizzie421 (May 14, 2012)

I got my box I. The mail today. My BBw mist is in moonlight path, I was honestly hoping for cherry blossom, but I am really liking moonlight path it has a very light powdery smell


----------



## Jackiee21 (May 15, 2012)

I got Moonlight path too. I'm not a fan of the scent. It smells like baby powder. I was hoping for a fruity scent but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail saying I was a brand challenge winner for the NYC Lip Shine that I got back in the Holiday VoxBox last December.  I honestly didn't remember (or know?) that there was a brand challenge contest for this, nor what my review stated exactly, but they said I wrote one of the best reviews and will get my prize in June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *happy dance*


 Congratulations! Is the prize a surprise? We should keep this in mind and definitely participate in the brand challenges.


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2012)

I received my free Spring Beauty VoxBox today. I am very happy with it, although some of the items are not new to me. My fragrance is Sweet Pea, which is one that I already like and have purchased from Bath &amp; Body Works. I love SoyJoy bars; mine is Blueberry. I really like the Sally Hansen nail polish strips; I received the style Laced Up. I haven't tried the other products before. I'm actually almost out of body wash, so the Aveeno comes at a good time. I was nervous to make the video, because it's the first time I have ever posted something on YouTube. I felt like a dork because I could hear myself imitating the vast majority of YouTube videos that all sound the same. But at least I said what I meant to say. Here's the photo:


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 15, 2012)

i love it all except i am not crazy about my b &amp; b scent...   blah!  i wonder which goodie held up shipping????


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel sort of silly for fretting over not getting a box.  I mean, don't get me wrong, it's free and all so people should be happy and grateful they received one =)
> 
> ...


 doesnt sound like you would have enjoyed the box at all....  good luck on future stuff, maybe it will be to you liking   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2012)

Ack! Sheer Cover! ICK!


----------



## SeptEllis (May 15, 2012)

Are the boxes coming via USPS or UPS?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the boxes coming via USPS or UPS?


 USPS


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 15, 2012)

Still waiting for mine...I just want to know what scent I'm getting!


----------



## blushingsooner (May 16, 2012)

I got the scent Twilight Woods. 




  It was one of the ones I was really hoping not to get.  I mean it smells ok but it just seems like such a fall/winter scent to me, not appropriate at all for this time of year.  So in my closet it will sit until next fall.


----------



## blushingsooner (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack! Sheer Cover! ICK!


I like the Sheer Cover so far...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 16, 2012)

I got mine today and I also got Twilight Woods. While it's not my favorite scent, I do like it, and I'll use it! I was mostly hoping not to get Japanese Cherry Blossom, because I absolutely hate that one! So, Im happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the salon effects in Kitty, Kitty which I like.

Here's my box, minus the concealer which disappeared back into the peanuts:


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (May 16, 2012)

I've got to say, I'm happy the boxes were delayed because the Dr. Scholls is probably the most exciting thing in the box for me, and it was the bonus item we all got!  The nail effects I got is Laced Up, which is definitely a pattern I'm more keen on than the neon pink zebra stripes they sent me last time!


----------



## eliza7 (May 16, 2012)

Is anyone still waiting for their box?  I'm in Texas, and the mail has already come today and I still don't have mine yet.  I received the notification that I would be getting the spring beauty box, and my account online says I'll be getting one...  but I never received any kind of official ship confirmation or anything like that.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

I'm still waiting on the east coast!


----------



## SeptEllis (May 16, 2012)

Mine finally arrived today. Was wondering when it would show!


----------



## Cynnelise (May 16, 2012)

Got my Voxbox today! Love everything! My fragrance was Sweet Pea which I loved!! My favorite item has to be the Dr. Scholls. I'm a migdet so I always wear heels out. That was perfect!!


----------



## ladybritt (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got to say, I'm happy the boxes were delayed because the Dr. Scholls is probably the most exciting thing in the box for me, and it was the bonus item we all got!  The nail effects I got is Laced Up, which is definitely a pattern I'm more keen on than the neon pink zebra stripes they sent me last time!


I got those zebra stripes! Not really my style, but I will still wear them sometime. I am going to a wedding next weekend and will put those Dr Scholls to good use


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my box, too.  I'm in Portland, in case that matters.


----------



## lilyelement (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone still waiting for their box?  I'm in Texas, and the mail has already come today and I still don't have mine yet.  I received the notification that I would be getting the spring beauty box, and my account online says I'll be getting one...  but I never received any kind of official ship confirmation or anything like that.


 You should get yours soon!! I'm in Dallas, TX and got mine 2 days ago.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 17, 2012)

Not going to lie...I'm a little jealous of all your goodies haha


----------



## amberlamps (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not going to lie...I'm a little jealous of all your goodies haha


Me too!

Hopefully they'll do another really cool voxbox soon.. like a camping one for summer!


----------



## Marshie (May 17, 2012)

Still waiting on mine. I am in Phoenix , AZ. Looks good though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 17, 2012)

I got my box! I'm glad they had the Sally Hensen strips in the box, because I would never have bought them in the store. They are really not bad!  I got the leopard print design.  They are comparable to Incoco, aside from Incoco having better designs.  I am looking forward to trying out the Dr Scholls'.  Too bad I sprained my foot in a scooter injury, I won't be able to wear heels for at least another month




.  Very happy overall!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

I never ever wear heels, but I decided to try the Dr. Scholls in a pair of shoes I wear to work that just don't have enough padding in the ball of the foot, and they work great! So even if you're not a heel person, you can still use them.


----------



## channelzero (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on mine. I am in Phoenix , AZ. Looks good though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just got mine today (Mesa, AZ) so yours should be any time now! For some reason I actually got two boxes...I only have one influenster account and I don't think I  took the email opt-in twice, so I don't know why that happened. I got Sweet Pea and Paris Amour as the b&amp;bw spray fragrances, and the pink zebra and "laced up" sally hansen nails.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Marshie (May 18, 2012)

Yep got mine today! I am so jealous that you got Paris Amour! That is my scent at he moment. I got Sweet Pea. : I got the Frock Star strips &amp; they are really sparkly. And whoa on 2 boxes! LUCKY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine today (Mesa, AZ) so yours should be any time now! For some reason I actually got two boxes...I only have one influenster account and I don't think I  took the email opt-in twice, so I don't know why that happened. I got Sweet Pea and Paris Amour as the b&amp;bw spray fragrances, and the pink zebra and "laced up" sally hansen nails.


----------



## Lisa N (May 18, 2012)

I got my box this week, and though I do appreciate that it was free, I won't use most of what's in the box.  I don't care for Paris Amour, so that will either be up for trade or give to a friend.  The nail strips are in laced up, which I don't think are appropriate for my job.  Maybe just 1 finger for an accent.  I didn't get a sheer cover concealer.  I e-mailed Influenster and they said, sorry we're out of them enjoy the rest of your box.  I'll use the Aveeno, and the chap stick.  I can't have soy so that'll be given away too.  All in all, not so exciting for me.


----------



## Caryatid (May 18, 2012)

This box was amazing, and worth a lot, especially with the insoles! I am so happy to have received this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

I'm excited, because my sister, who is a complete BBW junkie, agreed to swap my Twilight Woods mist for a Pink Chiffon one. Much more my style.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (May 18, 2012)

I think someone else mentioned this already, but bath and body works has an AWESOME exchange policy, so you can probably switch it for a scent you prefer if you take it into a store.  (although I would suggest at least smelling/testing the one you have, not sure how Influenster feels about exchanging for the scent you like better)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone else mentioned this already, but bath and body works has an AWESOME exchange policy, so you can probably switch it for a scent you prefer if you take it into a store.  (although I would suggest at least smelling/testing the one you have, not sure how Influenster feels about exchanging for the scent you like better)


 I have used BBW's awesome exchange policy with items I've purchased, I'd just feel a little weird doing so with a product I got from this, since I don't know if they will resell them or what, and I got it for free.

At any rate, I can't imagine Influenster themselves having an issue with swapping scents, since it's the new mist bottle/formula we are testing and not the scent itself, really (since they sent out four or five different scents, anyway)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 18, 2012)

I got my box the other day and I'm so happy with everything in it! I gave the concealer to my mom since I have the full size from MyGlam, we're using the BBW fragrance as 'poop spray' (instead of an air deodorizer. we always use mists for that lol), I already nommed on the bar after a long day at work, the chapstick works wonders when I'm in the tanning bed, I've always wanted to try the gel inserts and the nail stickers look so cool I just would never pay for them.


----------



## meaganola (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have used BBW's awesome exchange policy with items I've purchased, I'd just feel a little weird doing so with a product I got from this, since I don't know if they will resell them or what, and I got it for free.
> ...


 I did this today since I had a hand soap (that I had purchased last weekend.  They didn't have the scent I wanted at the store I was at last weekend, but they always say you can exchange it for a different scent later, so I took them up on this) to exchange for another scent, and I figured that I might as well try to exchange the spray as well since I would be at the store anyway.  I just said that I was given the spray (true) and hadn't used it (also true).  They asked for my ID, but that's pretty standard.  I received Twilight Woods.  I know from literally painful experience that I can't handle this particular scent *at all*.  I can't even be around someone else who uses it.  It's a headache trigger.  I exchanged it for Malibu Heat since it is new (I couldn't make up my mind between the scents available, so I just picked the newest one that I believe was just released this week because I was guaranteed to not have tried it before) and (more importantly for me) seems to be mostly fruity.  I find that most of B&amp;BW's non-fruity scents tend to go in a very bad (read: HELLO MIGRAINE!  OH, WHERE IS MY SPECIAL CANADIAN TYLENOL) direction for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Twilight Woods, too...and while I like some notes of it, it's just not ME, just too woody and perfumey for me. I also prefer mostly their fruity scents, and gourmands...basically anything not overly floral or woodsy. I haven't smelled Malibu Heat yet, but my favorites are Aruba Coconut, Be Enchanted, Pink Chiffon, and for the soaps and pocketbacs I love the Fresh Picked collection. I wish they would release Fresh Picked Tangerines in a mist! Sugar Lemon Fizz, too!


 I may or may not work for/know someone that works for BBW home office...and I may or may not be able to say that if this is what you want, you'll have a happy summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

catch my drift?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Totem (May 20, 2012)

I think they alternate the boxes between two groups so we'll most likely be getting every-other-box. If you received the Love Voxbox and not this one you'll probably be getting a Summer Voxbox. OMG those SoyJoy bars are still around? They're gross!


----------



## becarr50 (May 20, 2012)

I actually really liked the nail strips. They surprised me! I never thought that they would work and actually stay on well!



> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they alternate the boxes between two groups so we'll most likely be getting every-other-box. If you received the Love Voxbox and not this one you'll probably be getting a Summer Voxbox. OMG those SoyJoy bars are still around? They're gross!


 Yep, agreed. SoyJoy is gross. But I really do hope they alternate their boxes...more surprises!





Also, I posted a blog with my reviews...if anyone is interested.


----------



## Diana Mangual (May 20, 2012)

I dont like the nail strips! I wrote a blog post on my blog too...

the design was pretty but I dont like the application AT ALL



> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really liked the nail strips. They surprised me! I never thought that they would work and actually stay on well!
> 
> ...


----------



## SeptEllis (May 20, 2012)

The Sheer Cover Concealer is just so-so. Its the creamiest pot concealer I've ever tried. I mean, it just smears onto my face like liquid. Has anyone else tried it out? I feel it does ok under the eyes, but covering blemishes just takes so much effort as it won't stick to the skin. And I"m using a primer and foundation, though not powder foundation. And the light color is a little too orange. I wish there were more neutral light colors as I"m not really yellow or pink. Just in the middle with coloring.


----------



## becarr50 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sheer Cover Concealer is just so-so. Its the creamiest pot concealer I've ever tried. I mean, it just smears onto my face like liquid. Has anyone else tried it out? I feel it does ok under the eyes, but covering blemishes just takes so much effort as it won't stick to the skin. And I"m using a primer and foundation, though not powder foundation. And the light color is a little too orange. I wish there were more neutral light colors as I"m not really yellow or pink. Just in the middle with coloring.


 That's exactly what I said about it. I will only use it under my eyes. It's not tacky enough to cover blemishes. And honestly, isn't that what most people want cover for? Not great for covering hyperpigmentation either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

I have been using the sheer cover only around my eyes, as well. I can't see it doing well at covering a real blemish, but it does okay at brightening up my eye area which tends to be dark.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 20, 2012)

So far I love the nail strips! I got the leopard print ones and I'm really impressed with how cute they are! I like the sheer cover as well but agree that it's probably not the best with covering blemishes. Soy joy was not impressive...


----------



## SeptEllis (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So far I love the nail strips! I got the leopard print ones and I'm really impressed with how cute they are!
> 
> I like the sheer cover as well but agree that it's probably not the best with covering blemishes.
> ...


Are the nail strips easy to apply? I only paint my toes and not sure I"m keen on putting polish/stickers on my fingers.


----------



## sleepykat (May 20, 2012)

Some of the products that are in my VoxBox are products that I've used before. I already like SoyJoy bars; not gross to me. I have lots of Bath &amp; Body Works scents, including the Sweet Pea that I received, and it is a scent I enjoy. I like Sally Hansen's nail strip sfor the most part, but I think I may be doing something wrong because the edges tend to curl a little bit for me. So far I am neither impressed nor disappointed with the Aveeno body wash. I still need to try the Sheer Cover and the Dr. Scholl's.


----------



## lilyelement (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are the nail strips easy to apply? I only paint my toes and not sure I"m keen on putting polish/stickers on my fingers.


 It takes a little bit to get used to, but I find them easy to apply. Just be careful when you are getting the excess sticker off of your nails. It can tear part that is on your nail if you aren't careful and give it a chipped look. I fold it over the end of my nail and use the little stick cuticle pusher thingy they provide to tear the excess off. They suggest using the nail file though, so see which works best for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (May 21, 2012)

I loved this Voxbox, all the products were great.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

Finally got mine!! I got the bath and body works in twilight woods, and I quite like it. I actually have never used body splash regularly and haven't been inside a BBw in years, but I see myself using this. I got the nail strips in the cheetah print, not too fond of those lol. Overall, excited though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got mine!! I got the bath and body works in twilight woods, and I quite like it. I actually have never used body splash regularly and haven't been inside a BBw in years, but I see myself using this. I got the nail strips in the cheetah print, not too fond of those lol. Overall, excited though!


 THe body mist is nice because you can spray it all over and it's still not too overpowering, LOL. I also use it as a room freshener...don't like to use my perfumes like that because they're so much more expensive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THe body mist is nice because you can spray it all over and it's still not too overpowering, LOL. I also use it as a room freshener...don't like to use my perfumes like that because they're so much more expensive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah! And the bottle is a lot classier than what I remember bath and body works looking.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Totem (May 21, 2012)

Are you guys getting any additional offers for completing your manufacturers' badges? I just got something today from KissNails for completing my Kiss badge from the Love Voxbox. I just posted a pic in my gallery. I kind of like the nail stickers for my trips to Disneyland and Day of the Dead events or kids events, fun stuff. I like wearing the leopard nails with my Day of the Dead Ugg boots.


----------



## becarr50 (May 21, 2012)

How do you complete a badge for the products you receive in your VoxBox? Does this come later when they have the post-survey? Or am I missing something?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

From what I understand, the badges come a little later, when exactly I'm not sure..


----------



## SeptEllis (May 21, 2012)

Last night I applied the "zebra stripe" nail polish strips and I kind of like them. Not sure I would pay full price for them, when I could pay that for a whole bottle of polish. True, the bottle doesn't come with a cool design,  but maybe splurging for these  if it was a fun, special night out or a one time event. I'm surprised they have not chipped, shifted, torn, etc off yet as polish on my fingers does not last at all! My only issue would be cost.

Has anyone else tried the the strips yet? like or hate?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last night I applied the "zebra stripe" nail polish strips and I kind of like them. Not sure I would pay full price for them, when I could pay that for a whole bottle of polish. True, the bottle doesn't come with a cool design,  but maybe splurging for these  if it was a fun, special night out or a one time event. I'm surprised they have not chipped, shifted, torn, etc off yet as polish on my fingers does not last at all! My only issue would be cost.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the the strips yet? like or hate?


 I just tried a few (3 nails on each hand, didn't want overkill) and I actually like them too! They look cute and they were not hard to apply. I won't be paying full price for them but if I saw a good deal, I might pick some up.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone do a blog post about it yet? I want to see pics.


 I did an unboxing on my blog.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 29, 2012)

got a question..    since i dont do you tube videos, or have a blog i cant complete some of the badges from this box..  do you think this means i will never get another box again????


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got a question..    since i dont do you tube videos, or have a blog i cant complete some of the badges from this box..  do you think this means i will never get another box again????


 I'm  not sure! I would write reviews on facebook, make them public, and link them! You probably have more FB friends than  a lot of people have blog followers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got a question..    since i dont do you tube videos, or have a blog i cant complete some of the badges from this box..  do you think this means i will never get another box again????


 Not necessarily...each of the boxes is geared toward certain badges and/or demographics, so people who get lots of the brand badges might have an advantage, but that doesn't mean you don/t have a chance.


----------



## arendish (May 31, 2012)

This was my first VoxBox that I got and I was wondering about the Brand Challenges. I completed all of them, but how long does it usually take them to review and accept your blog posts/twitter messages/etc. so that you can earn the badge?

I'm in no hurry, simply out of curiosity.


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first VoxBox that I got and I was wondering about the Brand Challenges. I completed all of them, but how long does it usually take them to review and accept your blog posts/twitter messages/etc. so that you can earn the badge?
> 
> I'm in no hurry, simply out of curiosity.


 They've been reviewing a video and blog post of mine for over a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they have a lot of entries.


----------



## Maxi (May 31, 2012)

I feel a little bad because I got the beauty VoxBox but now I find myself not wanting to do any social media about it. Of course I am totally fine with never getting one again because of this. It just feels forced to do any posting about things, especially when they only want you to post things you feel positively about OR when they make suggestions about what to post. I'm just a bit contrary like that.

So I guess I'm not suited for this program- I like my free stuff no-strings-attached, like with the Target bag!


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel a little bad because I got the beauty VoxBox but now I find myself not wanting to do any social media about it. Of course I am totally fine with never getting one again because of this. It just feels forced to do any posting about things, especially when they only want you to post things you feel positively about OR when they make suggestions about what to post. I'm just a bit contrary like that.
> 
> So I guess I'm not suited for this program- I like my free stuff no-strings-attached, like with the Target bag!


 I definitely get what you are saying on that. When i've done the social media stuff, I have left negative reviews when the product is bad. They shouldn't ask our opinion in they don't really want it!


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

If you participated in the Sally Hansen challenge, I'd check to make sure your blogs or videos still say Under Review and not Incomplete.

I submitted blog post on the nail strips about a week ago and it went to Under Review status. I checked just now and it said Incomplete. I had to resubmit my link for approval. Ugh.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely get what you are saying on that. When i've done the social media stuff, I have left negative reviews when the product is bad. They shouldn't ask our opinion in they don't really want it!


 Yeah, I don't mind doing honest reviews at all!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah, I don't think they require positive only reviews.

Back for the Holiday VoxBox, I wasn't too impressed with the imPRESS nails.  (all of them were shorter than my real nails, and the design wasn't something I was interested in wearing)  I didn't even try them out besides measuring them up against my real nails, and I said as much in all of my reviews.  I also stated that I didn't like the style I got either.  I included a mention saying that girls who couldn't do their own nails might appreciate it, but I probably won't be buying them, but I didn't have an overwhelmingly positive response.  I not only got my badge for completing all of the challenges, but I also received the bonus for completing the challenge (which, ironically, included another imPRESS set, lol)

I'm noting these down since I won the NYC prize (for being a brand challenge winner)

Bath and Body Works:

*Top 5 Badge Holders* (as selected by Influenster) will receive a bonus Pink Chiffon Signature Collection Set of full-size Shower Gel, Body Lotion, and Fragrance Mist! [SIZE=12pt]Total Value= $36.00[/SIZE]

Dr. Scholls:

*25 top badge earners** *(as selected by Influenster)* *will receive 1 surprise gift!

Sheer Cover:

*Top 200 Badge Earners** *(as selected by Influenster) will receive Sheer CoverÂ® Lip-to-Lid HighlighterÂ®! [SIZE=12pt]Total Value= $27.95[/SIZE]

SoyJoy:

*Influenster will select the top 20 Badge Holders* who will each receive a bonus pack that includes a reusable shopping tote, water bottle, beach towel, and a 12pk of SOYJOY bars! [SIZE=12pt]Total Value= $40.00[/SIZE]

Sally Hansen:

*1000 top badge earners** *(as selected by Influenster)* *will receive 1 Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips! [SIZE=12pt]Total Value= $9.99[/SIZE]

Aveeno:

*Influenster will select 1 top Badge Holder* to receive 2 bonus Freddie Matara Leather bangles! [SIZE=12pt]Total Value= $140.00[/SIZE]

Total Value= $140.00 P.S. This was what I won for being a NYC Brand Challenge Winner (It was for the lip gloss in the Holiday VoxBox)


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> P.S. This was what I won for being a NYC Brand Challenge Winner (It was for the lip gloss in the Holiday VoxBox)


 I have that... never used it... bought it around Halloween. The colors are gorgeous but I just haven't had time to play with it. Have you used it and if so what do you think of it?


----------



## Annelle (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to use it yet...I've been playing with some new shadows I got from Sugarpill, and have been having a hard time remembering my other shadows for the last few days lol


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 2, 2012)

Minus completing the badges, is there something that makes you a "top badge holder?" Or is it a fancy way of saying they draw names out of a hat?


----------



## Annelle (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Minus completing the badges, is there something that makes you a "top badge holder?" Or is it a fancy way of saying they draw names out of a hat?


 I'm guessing hat comprised of those submissions that caught their attention.  When I got my prize, my e-mail stated that they looked over reviews AND videos, and mine was chosen as one of the best reviews (I did not do a video).  I personally don't think that my review was anything above and beyond remarkable, so I'm not sure if it's chosen out of a hat of *all* submissions, or just the ones that they liked better, but the Holiday VoxBox was my first VoxBox, so it's not like I had a whole ton of badges before then, either.


----------



## arendish (Jun 4, 2012)

I just started my blog about a month ago, so it sucks that I can't submit. I wish they didn't have that April 1st rule on there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm RETARDED. I somehow missed this invitation to receive the Beauty box for May, and I never saw it. I'm so angry with myself! What box would I more love to have? AHHHH!!!!!

That's all. You may now resume your everyday activities.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there a place to post your blog post about it?


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started my blog about a month ago, so it sucks that I can't submit. I wish they didn't have that April 1st rule on there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmm well I'm happy you noticed that. Glad that I won't be wasting my time trying to earn these badges since I didn't start my blog until the beginning of May. That definitely sucks though, but I understand why they would do it.


----------



## Totem (Jun 5, 2012)

Who's getting the new Mom VoxBox? Not me!

I had to tell them they misspelled Ghirardelli like four times on the Ghirardelli badge page!



Never received a thank you for the heads up. Today I won a $200 Ghirardelli gift certificate from Scrapbook.com! CHOCOLATE!!! Hopefully I can redeem it at CA Adventure.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you participated in the Sally Hansen challenge, I'd check to make sure your blogs or videos still say Under Review and not Incomplete.
> 
> I submitted blog post on the nail strips about a week ago and it went to Under Review status. I checked just now and it said Incomplete. I had to resubmit my link for approval. Ugh.


 I noticed that happened to me last week so I uploaded the link again the other day... just went to check on it and it says "Incomplete" again. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## erinkins (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm having problems with the Sally Hansen Challenge too, but my review I posted on the sally hansen website is showing as incomplete.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 11, 2012)

My Bath and Body works challenges have been sitting at "Under Review" for a few weeks now. Anybody have their Bath and Body works badge completed yet? I've been able to finish my badges for the other products now, just still waiting on that one.


----------



## lilyelement (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Bath and Body works challenges have been sitting at "Under Review" for a few weeks now. Anybody have their Bath and Body works badge completed yet? I've been able to finish my badges for the other products now, just still waiting on that one.


 My Bath &amp; Body Works one is complete. I think it only took mine a few days for them to "review" it. You might want to contact them to ask what the hold up is.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 12, 2012)

oh weird. I wonder if Influenster is watching us!  I just checked today and suddenly everything's approved.  It took them weeks to approve it, lol and not even a day after I ask about it, mine finally gets completed.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine are still under review, too...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahhh I keep forgetting to do the challenges, every weekend I say I'll do it but then I get busy. I've kind of resigned to not getting the badges lol.


----------



## channelzero (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine never show up as "approved" until I log into my Influenster account and open up the brand challenges to check. It's happened three times now!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine never show up as "approved" until I log into my Influenster account and open up the brand challenges to check. It's happened three times now!


ah yes, you can't earn your badge until you individually look at your account to see if it's changed.  It won't automatically notify you until you log in and check it.

I did want to post, the e-mail I got today about the post-survey said this:



> Finally if you haven't heard, we are gearing up for a 'Summer Beauty" VoxBox and will be giving automatic qualification to 500 of our most active members from the Spring Beauty program.  The more brand badges you unlock, the more likely you are to qualify for the Summer Beauty!


----------



## arendish (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ah yes, you can't earn your badge until you individually look at your account to see if it's changed.  It won't automatically notify you until you log in and check it.
> ...


That makes me sad because I'm pretty much guaranteed not to get a Summer Beauty VoxBox since my blog is too new and I couldn't complete all of the challenges.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe next box...


----------



## HolyPeas (Dec 27, 2012)

You may need to consider your quality of interaction.  Are you reviews very short and uninsiteful? That could have something to do with it.  What are your expert badges?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HolyPeas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You may need to consider your quality of interaction.  Are you reviews very short and uninsiteful? That could have something to do with it.  What are your expert badges?


This is an old thread, please check for new threads regarding Influenster.


----------

